# The updated Hawk Brake Pads catalog, now available with Free Shipping – from AWE Tuning.



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Stop the shipping! 

AWE Tuning performance products will get you up to speed, but eventually you’ll need to stop. Hawk Brake Pads use sophisticated manufacturing processes and knowledge gained through motorsport to offer some of the best performing pads on the market, and they are now available from AWE Tuning by way of a completely re-designed Hawk catalog. For the next two weeks, all Hawk Brake Pads for your Audi will be available with free shipping.










AWE Tuning’s Hawk specialists can help you bring it to a stop, right here.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

AWE Tuning has extended free shipping within the U.S. for all Brake Pads in our completely re-designed Hawk catalog for an additional week. See how the Hawk specialists can bring you to a stop, right here.


----------

